# Retro Mimi



## jumpingspoon (Sep 13, 2019)

For the ones who have ordered from Retro Mimi. How long does it take RetroMimi to ship something thats instock? Just made my first order there a few days ago.


----------



## CSXbot (Sep 25, 2019)

Long. Days, maybe a week. Ask their support, they tend do send an item quicker if you ask about the status.


----------



## mrraymrray (Jul 28, 2020)

Good luck, I placed an order over three months ago and all I got for my money was excuses. Retromimi's "trusted shipping partner" Pitney Bowes will generate fictional locations for your "package" leading you to believe that it's "on its way", when of course no such thing is occuring. Luckily, I contacted PayPal as soon as I suspected shenanigans, ...and now I wait for a refund. I would caution anyone against ordering from Retromimi, or any other company that uses Pitney Bowes.


----------

